# Converting a table saw to a router table (project update)



## OneStaple (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey,

For those that didn't catch the first thread (found here), I've been working on turning an old direct drive delta table saw into a cast iron router table. It's been a while since I updated my status, as I've been busy with other things and haven't made as much progress as I would have liked.

Since last time, I've basically just added the ZCI to fill the hole where the table saw blade went. The ZCI was very nicely made (it's thick, solid, and perfectly flat with the CI), but it didn't quite fit the hole, because the hole wasn't as nicely (or accurately) machined out. So it took some careful routing and sanding to get it to fit in the hole.

A concern from before was that the router is held up by only two screws through the cast iron. I added another screw through the ZCI and am thinking about adding a fourth, although I'd rather keep the number of items in front of the fence to a minimum.

I drilled out a spot for the router bit to come through with a 3/8" bit. I plan on enlarging this hole eventually to 1/2", which is about the largest of the "common" bits that I tend to use. I have a second ZCI that I'll outfit with a larger hole for my bigger bits. In the pictures below, that's a 1/4" bit coming through the hole. I know the hole is slightly off center, but that's not a huge concern. When I enlarge it, I'll plunge through with a 1/2" bit on the router, centering it perfectly.

Now I know some of you aren't going to like what I've done because you can't swap inserts in an instant. Swapping would mean taking out three screws, which I don't think I'll mind. Actually, I don't think the two screws at the ends of the ZCI are necessary at all, so maybe you'd only have to take out one screw. I'll use this for a while and if I really don't like it, I'll come up with something else. If you remember from my earlier post, access to the router is done by lifting the CI, which is hinged.

Next step is making a fence. I've played with a lot of different ideas and configurations, including using the miter slots (they're just slots, not t-slots). This is what I have in mind at the moment: I'll use a big piece of 80/20 aluminum with a chunk cut out to fit around the router bit. That will be held to the CI with two switchable magnets (like Magjig). I also plan on making a microadjustment mechanism that will attach to the top with a third magnet. The nice thing about the 80/20 is that it already has tracks built in, so adding stop blocks and other things is relatively simple.

Thanks for looking! Let me know if you have any thoughts.

Tyler


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Very good, Tyler. Keep us post on your progress. Looks good so far.


----------

